
A de Kooning, a Theft and an Enduring Mystery - wallflower
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/09/nyregion/a-de-kooning-a-theft-and-an-enduring-mystery.html
======
CaliforniaKarl
I love stuff like this! It's one of those things that seems so simple to
execute, though I'm sure involved alot of planning. It aggravates a few
people, but in the end, the thing that is stolen is found, and the temporary-
losing party is able to milk the publicity.

